
What is Web 3.0? - kyro
http://www.gimmiethescoop.com/what-is-web-30
======
bigtoga
Uhhh - a buzzword that you've latched onto for linkbait?

~~~
kyro
Perhaps you should've clicked through to the article and realized that I
simply copied/pasted the title of his piece, instead of accusing me of using
linkbait.

